# Watch for these consolidations in 2008



## no1isin (Oct 16, 2008)

Watch for these consolidations in 2008: 

1.) Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush, and W. R. Grace Co. will merge and become: 

Hale, Mary, Fuller, Grace. 



2.) Polygram Records, Warner Bros., and ZestaCrackers join forces and become: 

Poly, Warner Cracker 



3.) 3M will merge with Goodyear and become: 

MMMGood 



4.) Zippo Manufacturing, AudiMotors, Dofasco, and Dakota Mining will merge and become: 

ZipAudiDoDa 



5.) FedEx is expected to join its competitor, UPS, and become: 

FedUP. 



6.) Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers will become:

Fairwell Honeychild 



7.) Grey Poupon and Docker Pants are expected to become: 

PouponPants 



8.) Knotts Berry Farm and the National Organization of Women will become:

Knott NOW! 



9.) Victoria 's Secret and Smith &Wesson will merge under the new name:

TittyTittyBangBang


----------



## Retired (Oct 16, 2008)

Good Stuff!

:2thumbs:


----------



## ladylore (Oct 16, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Halo (Oct 16, 2008)

:love-it:


----------

